# Buster and Mr. Peepers Video



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I thought I would do a video of my boys too!  The lighting is really bad eventhough I had a bright light on. :roll: 

I was trying to make 2 separate's of them but Buster HAD to be in Mr. Peepers video too. :lol: 

http://www.zippyvideos.com/46282027633665.html

http://www.zippyvideos.com/177900033633685.html

I will try to make a 'lighter' one! :roll:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Kari.. Love the videos... 

I have that exact bedding but mine is burgandy with the green diamonds.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:headbang: Great videos...love the second one and Buster might have to pin his tail to his body..he moves it a mile a second..lol..


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Vala said:


> :headbang: Great videos...love the second one and Buster might have to pin his tail to his body..he moves it a mile a second..lol..


Oh my gosh, yes he does! That thing is going constantly! He's an attention hog so of course he had to take over Mr. Peepers video and Mr. Peepers was being so cute too! :roll:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol look at that tail go Mr peepers seems so sweet and buster seems so friendly they are even more adorable in real life that a photo :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great videos Kari !!! they are both so sweet !! i love it when they lye on their back  

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I love how Buster is looking at the camera in the first video! He's either saying "I'm ready for my close-up" or "put down the camera and play!"


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww them vids are great! they both look like they guve great cuddles! awwwww not seen them two properly and now ive seen them video's they definately look great!!!!! its better to see them on vid! they are so gorgeous and they are two little partners in crime it looks like!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Buster is a real camera hog but they are both such hambones! :lol: They're totally adorable and I so want to grab them and plant big smooches on their silly faces. :love7:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I loved the videos! I especially liked the one of both of them. It's so cute that Buster insisted on being in that video. :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol awww who turned out the lights?
lol
Lol I think Buster got jelous of mr peeper having his own show aswell so turned the lights out.. and jumped in lol
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

neato I could not see the first one really and I saw the 2nd one barely, I love how MR rolls on his back like that


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

We were in my room with a very bright light. I think it could be the camera. :roll: :x I need to figure out how to adjust it. Or go out side when it's sunny.

They really are both the silliest guys. Buster did insist on being in it. He even tried to play it off like he was just playing with his big brother. :roll: :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Those vids were great! Mr and Buster are soooo cute!


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

They are both really cute. I love how they play together.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Kari said:


> Vala said:
> 
> 
> > :headbang: Great videos...love the second one and Buster might have to pin his tail to his body..he moves it a mile a second..lol..
> ...


That's funny lol


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I couldn't get the 2nd video to play :x 1st one was cute. I just love seeing the videos. I wish I could hear your voice, though. It is just as much fun to hear everyones voice as it is to see your pics, lol.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

I adored the second video. They both looks so cute. 

Leslie


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

maureen said:


> I couldn't get the 2nd video to play :x 1st one was cute. I just love seeing the videos. I wish I could hear your voice, though. It is just as much fun to hear everyones voice as it is to see your pics, lol.


My digital camera doesn't do the voices, I had to play the video myself to see if it did! :lol:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

The 2nd one is cute because both of them are in it and better..they're playing..I love seeing chihuahuas play together.


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

I couldn't see either video and I am getting fustrated. :cussing:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

8batch said:


> I couldn't see either video and I am getting fustrated. :cussing:


Were they too dark for you? I need to make a lighter one. I have to adjust my camera first this time. :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Those are great Kari!!! Buster's waggy tail made me smile in that first video! He looks so happy! And I love how Mr.Peepers is stretching in the second video! They look so happy playing together.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is Mr. Peepers' 'I'm Cute' stretch. He does it everytime I call him with a soft voice. Also if I call Buster, Mr. does that. :lol:


----------

